#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Chiang Mai Childrens Day

## dirtydog

A boy tries a machine gun with a help from a soldier in the army's exhibition for Children's Day in Chiang Mai province on Friday.

The Nation

----------


## Spin

I dont have kids yet but i wish i had so i could take them here to see guns and shit cuz I'm a responsible paretn an shit an that like.

And why arnt these soldiers out on the street corners in the south instead of foking around in CM?

Or are they just for show to be rolled out in areas where there is nothing for them to do?

----------


## dirtydog

Schoolchildren wave as they watch military equipment being moved into Bangkoks Royal Plaza for display during Childrens Day today. This years celebration comes amidst security concerns in the wake of the New Years Eve bombings in the capital.

The Nation

----------


## dirtydog

*Friendly hug from the PM*

Prime Minister Surayud Chulanont hugs one of 30 outstanding youngsters who received plaques at a ceremony at Government House ahead of National Children's Day tomorrow.  Pattarachai Preechanpnich

----------


## dirtydog

_Our News is Always New_ *LATEST NEWS*

*Saturday 13th January 2007**Pattaya celebrates National Children’s Day.*
Amidst tight security, Pattaya joined the rest of the Kingdom in celebrating National Children’s Day on Saturday and our cameras were at a number of events around the City.
We begin at Pattaya City Hall where a party was organized where hundreds of children were invited along to take part. The North Pattaya Road was closed to traffic as the party spilled out onto the main road. Many activities were arranged including a display from the Royal Thai Army who brought along some big guns for the children to see and to play with and the Army also conducted a dog display. Khun Niran, the Mayor of Pattaya along with his administration gave away money and bikes to the youngsters who thoroughly enjoyed the day.
We now take you to the Central Festival Center in North Pattaya where a painting competition for children was organized. This was followed by a presentation of money and certificates to those who took part.
The Viman Thai Talay Company who operates a submarine gave up a day’s income to take care of 32 children from Ganjanabori Province who enjoyed a trip around Pattaya Bay in this popular yellow submarine which is a favorite Tourist activity here in Pattaya. We joined the group on board the submarine who were fascinated to see the marine wildlife. They were also surprised to see divers who fed the fish as the youngsters looked on.
Mikes Shopping Mall in South Pattaya held a Children’s Day Festival in the grounds of the Center, hosted by Khun Surat, the Managing Director of the Mike Group of Companies. This fun event saw many who attended take part in activities including balloon blowing and drinking competitions to see who could consume a bottle of Orange Juice the quickest.
We conclude our report at the Tiffany Show Theatre who organized this free event for children. A singing competition took place and the audience was treated to excerpts from the main Tiffany Show. The theater was full of fascinated youngsters who had never been to Tiffany’s before.


 
44
44
 4 
 4 
 4

----------


## dirtydog

*Children throw themselves into the fun*
*

Surrounded by tight security, the country's youth enjoyed National Children's Day celebrations yesterday, and Government House hosted more visitors than last year.* 



Many of those attending activities at the seat of government wished Prime Minister Surayud Chulanont good health and success and hoped for peace in Thailand. 

The Education Ministry's celebration at Sanam Seu Pa was crowded, proving that bomb fears could not dampen the festive spirit of the country's youth. A Justice Ministry event brought free children and juvenile offenders together in celebration. 

A seven-year-old Khon Kaen girl almost died after accidentally swallowing a whistle during a contest. 

In the Government House book for Children's Day visitors youngsters left messages wishing the prime minister - or "Uncle Add" - good health and success in his work for Thailand. Others wished for national peace. 

Impressed by the Prime Minister's office, 10-year-old Korakot Pangsuwan said he would study hard so he could have one similar. "I also want to ask the prime minister for love and unity. I hope there are no more bombs in the South," he added. 

Prime Minister's Office Minister Khunying Dhipavadee Meksawan said 17,600 people had participated in the day's fun at Government House, up from 9,000 last year. 

Parents said they were satisfied with security measures, especially bag checks and drops. 

Officials allowed parents and children to enter Government House through one gate on Phitsanulok Road. Parents had to pass through bomb scanners; some 500 police officers were deployed at the compound. 

Inside was mobile-telephone signal-jamming equipment, and all refuse containers had been removed. Cleaning staff were busy picking up rubbish. 

Deputy Prime Minister MR Pridiyathorn Devakula presided over the opening ceremony at Government House and later the other celebration at Sanam Seu Pa. 

He told both events Surayud wanted to be with children on the day but was busy at the Asean annual summit in the Philippines. 

Pridiyathorn said children made up one third of the world's population and had the power to determine societies, countries and the future of the world. He encourage young people to improve themselves to be a force for social development. He advocated the day's motto: "Have virtue in your heart, practice sufficiency economy and avoid vice." 

There were checkpoints, scanners and body searches at Sanam Seu Pa, and by 11.30am some 40,000 visitors had joined celebrations there. Officials expected 60,000 visitors for the day - up on last year. 

"It's clear bomb fears have had no effect on the Children's Day celebrations," said Education permanent secretary Charuaypon Torranin. 

The ministry deployed 1,000 police officers as a precaution. 

At the Royal Equestrian Statue children and parents mingled and took photographs among tanks, helicopters, artillery and Army vehicles. 

Yutthana Thongsuk, 36, said he would take his seven-year-old daughter to the celebration at Sanam Seu Pa and then Suvarnabhumi Airport. He was confident the security measures would prevent disruption. 

Meanwhile, the Justice Ministry celebration at Ban Metta Juvenile Centre offered fun for local school children and its juvenile offenders, who lunched with visiting relatives. 

Eleven-year-old Dusit Muangprasong from Klong Kleu Wittaya School sympathised with the residents and hoped they would be rehabilitated. 

The Public Health Ministry reported that more than 3,000 young people around the country had yesterday volunteered to assist patients at 246 hospitals. 

In Khon Kaen seven-year-old Kingkan Cahluaykaew was hospitalised after she accidentally swallowed a whistle during a contest and developed breathing difficulties. 

Bomb fears prompted some parents to take their families to celebrations at the Sri Patcharin Army Camp where they felt "safe" among soldiers. 

Up North, Chiang Rai children paid respects at the funeral of teacher Juling Pangamoon, who died recently after spending months in a coma following an assault by angry southern villagers demanding the release of suspected militants. 
Fourteen-year-old Danai Yawichai asked his parents to take him to the funeral before heading off to celebrate. He said Juling had been an admirable person who had made sacrifices for others.

The Nation

----------


## dirtydog

The military look was popular among fashion-conscious youngsters who visited attractions in Bangkok celebrating Children's Day yesterday. 
Green military fatigues were in vogue, sported by children and even some parents who flashed smiles in snaps taken in front of heavy artillery on display. 
And despite general nervousness about possible bomb attacks, the Children's Day celebrations around the country went smoothly amid heavy security. 
Some authorities expressed concern about security, but the Council for National Security (CNS) quickly doused them by promising to use martial law powers against anyone ruining the fun of children. 
Hundreds of children led by their parents once again thronged Ratchadamnoen Avenue, making their way to the Royal Plaza to see military tanks, a repeat of the scene that followed the Sept 19 coup for a few days. 
The only exception this time, however, is that children were not confined to just looking at the tanks. They were allowed to climb up on them for an up-close look at the nuts and bolts of the mighty machines. Five-year-old Pawarada, or "Atom" Woralaksanakit, made a fashion statement, clad in a child-sized military uniform. She said fun and safety can go hand in hand. 

"I'm not scared [of bombings]. I like soldiers," she said. 
Her father, Kasem Pankatoke, 34, brought her to the Royal Plaza where security was tight. 
"I didn't think too long about bringing her here," he said. "I'm not frightened of any unexpected incident. I don't think anyone is so cruel they would harm innocent children." 
He showed off the military pants he wore to match his daughter's clothes. 
Chanatya Chaivetnimitra, 38, a housewife, also dressed her three-year-old son Channarong, or "Gino," in full uniform. She said Gino chose the fatigues himself, thinking it might edge him a tad closer to realising his dream of becoming a soldier when he grows up. 
She said a strong military and police presence had dispelled her fears. 
"My son deeply admires soldiers, so I brought him here to let him get first-hand experience," she said, then invited Gino to deliver his best military salute. 
Surakiat "On" Kasemsak, 10, said he had a trick up his sleeve in case of an explosion. 
"I'll run for my life," the boy said before scaling a tank. 
Sawit Teekaputti, 13, meanwhile, came alone. He was awe-struck by the sight of so many tanks in one place. 
"It's a rare chance to see the real thing," he said. 
Sgt-Maj Nikom Sonthaya, of the 1st Division of the Royal Guard, posed for a photo with children. 
He admitted the guard duty meant he could not take his own children to a Children's Day fair. 
The security scene at the Royal Plaza, however, was disturbed briefly when a soldier based in Lop Buri entered the ground armed with a gun and a machete. The soldier was reported to be drunk. CNS chief Gen Sonthi Boonyaratkalin credited the large turnout to well-coordinated security protection. 

Bangkok Post

----------

